# 10-50 w/PI



## Sizz (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey all

General question as my inexperiance with on scene 10-50 PI collision mostly frontal I know most importantly Scene Safety so my question is how safe is it to rush into help the driver after they have collided with something and the airbags have NOT deployed...kinda scary reaching in to help being in the path. 

Is there protocols set for alot of you that Fire disables this before you enter the front seats etc or how many risk takers do we have? I have not been involved in a lot of these situations thus me asking for advise and how it usually goes down w/  your dept. 

Thanks


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 22, 2010)

10-50?


----------



## Dakota/IowaMedic (Mar 22, 2010)

first of all to some of you EMS preofessionals 10-50 is a numeric radio code meaning motor vehical accident and the PI is person injured or personal injury.

Ok now to answer the question, In a frontal crash if the air bags have not deployed and to disable them you will need to look under the dashboard and you will find a conector that leads to the battery just pull that apart and that will prevent them from going off, if there is no connector then hit the kill swtich if you can get to either of these, if you can not then go under the hood if possible and disconeect the positive and negitive cable from the battery. If none of these are possible in anyway then go to the cars fuse box usualy the dirvers side and under the dashboard or near the floor and pull out all of the fuses I mean all of them you do not have time to look for the right one this will kill the air bags. I do this as my last option at crash sences if all else fails take a risk, you have a patient to stablieze and that is priority 1.

hope this helps


----------



## reaper (Mar 22, 2010)

10-50 is old school for MVC

OP, try not to use ten codes. Most places do not use them anymore and they are different all over the country.


To your question, Your safety is first. If you have frontal damage without airbag deployment, then wait on fire. You can hold c-spine from backseat or through window, just keeps arms out of way.

Fire can disable the airbags or place a collar over steering wheel, which blocks the bag from deploying.

If you have to extricate pt without fire present, do so from side and rear. Always be aware of the airbag and your position in vehicle. They can cause serious injury, if you are to close to them.


----------



## reaper (Mar 22, 2010)

Dakota/IowaMedic said:


> first of all to some of you EMS preofessionals 10-50 is a numeric radio code meaning motor vehical accident and the PI is person injured or personal injury.
> 
> Ok now to answer the question, In a frontal crash if the air bags have not deployed and to disable them you will need to look under the dashboard and you will find a conector that leads to the battery just pull that apart and that will prevent them from going off, if there is no connector then hit the kill swtich if you can get to either of these, if you can not then go under the hood if possible and disconeect the positive and negitive cable from the battery. If none of these are possible in anyway then go to the cars fuse box usualy the dirvers side and under the dashboard or near the floor and pull out all of the fuses I mean all of them you do not have time to look for the right one this will kill the air bags. I do this as my last option at crash sences if all else fails take a risk, *you have a patient to stablieze and that is priority 1.*
> 
> hope this helps



Personal Safety is priority 1!


----------



## Dakota/IowaMedic (Mar 22, 2010)

*Safety*

you are right personal safety is number one. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Sizz (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you guys for replying to my thread....and sorry about the 10 codes will keep that in mind!


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Around here we use PI as auto accident

but i would take care of the pt as best as i could while trying to aviod the airbags path


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 25, 2010)

damn, you get the FD on every crash?  we only get them on entrapment calls.  hell, we are lucky if we get more than one PD officer (one for the report, and a second for traffic control).

and btw, we call them MVC or MVAs, 10-codes are only used in our response area since every agency's codes are different.


----------



## 18G (Mar 25, 2010)

Some FD's do tend to non-deployed airbags by disconnecting the battery system. Even with power disconnect, airbag systems have capacitors which store power and can still activate an airbag a few minutes after the power is cut. Each manufacture is different as far as how long until deactivation upon power disconnect. 

If possible, slide the patients seat the whole way back to make as much room as possible between the airbag. Try not to work directly in the path of the airbag if possible. 

If you recognize an airbag that did not deply, bring it to the FD's attention and request that they disconnect the power. 

Airbag systems are pretty reliable. They require a certain force directly on the sensors before they will activate. Im not too worried about non-activated airbags except during an extrication. The hydraulic rescue tools could put enough pressure on the sensors to activate theoretically.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 25, 2010)

Out where I am it is a tough call. Most of the accidents my amb rolls on do not have fire response. If it in in a fire district we will sometimes get response and if it is in a fire/first response district fire will roll. I would say though that only 2 or 3 of the FDs around here know how to handle vehicle accidents. (I know, I know. I am trying to figure out how to change that. I am just so far down on the food chain....) Any major accidents are handled by a dedicated rescue/extrication team which is a part of my amb service. But they are only toned on major stuff. 

We carry bolt cutters on the amb which I have used to cut battery cables before. But stabilizing a vehicle for pt removal, weather it requires forceful extrication or not, is a very weak spot in my county. One that I would love to see fixed.

Oh yes, does your service still use the 10 codes? I thought NIMS and ICS and all that fancy stuff was doing away with those. We call them MVAs. In our written reports they are technically supposed to be called Transportation Accidents or something.............


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh yes, does your service still use the 10 codes? I thought NIMS and ICS and all that fancy stuff was doing away with those.



My understanding is that they aren't banned per say in NIMS in total use, only in interagency communications. However, an internet forum is de facto interagency communication.


----------

